# Hizballah Trains Children to Be Martyrs



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hizballah Trains Children to Be Martyrs, Egyptian Paper Says
By Julie Stahl
CNSNews.com Jerusalem Bureau Chief
September 01, 2006

Jerusalem (CNSNews.com) - If you're worried about what your kids might be doing at their scout meetings, consider this: Hizballah is training children as young as 10 years old in its affiliated scouts program to become martyrs, according to a report in an Egyptian newspaper.

Hizballah has recruited more than 2,000 children 10-15 years of age to form armed militias. Before the recent Israeli-Hizballah war, they appeared only in the annual Jerusalem Day celebrations. Since then, they are being called "martyrs," the Egyptian weekly Ros Al-Yusuf reported in its Aug. 18 edition.

The Middle East Media Research Institute provided a translation of the article on Thursday.

Roz Al-Yusuf is a well-respected, independent Egyptian paper. Considered an intellectual publication, it opposes the radical Muslim brotherhood in Egypt, as well as all other Islamic fundamentalist groups in the Middle East, one source said.

Egyptian President Hosni Mubarak has acted decisively and some would say brutally in the past against Islamic fundamentalism in his country

The "investigative article" by Mirfat Al-Hakim was accompanied by several pictures, including one of a number of children dressed in military fatigues, standing in military formation and holding what appeared to be real automatic weapons.

"Hizballah has customarily recruited youths and children and trained them to fight from a very early age. These are children barely 10 years old, who wear camouflage uniforms, cover their faces with black [camouflage] paint, swear to wage jihad [holy war] and join the Mahdi Scouts [youth organization]," the paper reported.

"The children are selected by Hizballah recruitment [officers] based on one criterion only: They must be willing to become martyrs," it said.

The children are educated by the Hizballah-affiliated Mahdi Scouts organization on the basic principles of Shi'ite Muslim and Hizballah ideology. The first lesson is about the "disappearance of Israel," the article said.

Quoting from the Mahdi Scouts website (which according to MEMRI is no longer operative), the paper said that 1,491 scouts had undergone training by the end of 2004, and 120 of its members have been ready to become "martyrs."

In its recent foray into southern Lebanon, Israeli troops confiscated material from a Hizballah-affiliated charity used to raise funds for the group, including a kit to be used to indoctrinate children on the ideology of Hizballah, the Intelligence and Terrorism Information Center reported.

Hizballah leader Sheikh Hassan Nasrallh's deputy, Na'im Qasim, was quoted in the Egyptian article extolling the virtues of child martyrdom.

"A nation with child martyrs will be victorious, no matter what difficulties lie in its path," he reportedly said in a radio interview.

According to the paper, the organization aims to train a generation of "exemplary" Muslims based on the principles of the Iranian Islamic Revolution, who are supposed to prepare the way for the coming of the Shi'ite messiah.

Hizballah's patron, Iranian leader Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, believes he is to usher in the coming of this messiah, experts say.

:eyeroll:

Ryan


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Check this out:






Ya, a religion of peace.

huntin1


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Theres a good reason I protect and excersize my 2nd amendment rights....


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know but when you are willing to send children in as Kamakazies you got to be at the end of your rope!! Maybe this is good news in a way!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I dont think they are training tchildren in that sence, more likely they are indoctrinating them now so as adults blowing themselves up is as natural as you or I getting on the internet.

Its a damn shame really, wish I could give each and every one of my bullets to a hezbollah teacher/cleric.


----------



## turbotyphoon69 (Jun 15, 2006)

I dont support radicals and I think they are all full of it. But ask your selves two questions, WHY do they hate america so much?....ever been to China, they have an easier working economy than ours, and a standard tax rate through out the country, upon many other things that we either already have or they have better of....So why dont they hate them?

And just what do you guys thing would happen if we stopped funding Israel?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> And just what do you guys thing would happen if we stopped funding Israel?


Are you suggesting we dump on an ally to appease the enemy. I sure would hate to be in a tight spot with anyone with that mentality covering my back. That alone is perhaps why many hate America. Encourage them to fight for freedom, then pull out when the going gets tough. When the world looks at American conservatives and liberals I would guess the French like the liberals and the oppressed would like the conservatives. Isn't it ironical that those who like us are the ones the liberals claim to care about, and the ideals of liberals is what makes Muslims hate us.

Keep in mind I am not getting on your case as much as I am venting on this idea that the liberals push. Like I have said before liberals are much more dangerous than terrorists. It appears that the only enemy that liberals are not afraid of is those who have not yet escaped the womb. They have every excuse in the world for criminals and vicious dictators, but no problem stabbing a scissor into the back of the head of a half born infant and scrambling their brains.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> So why dont they hate them?


What makes you think they don't? But the simply answer is it would be pretty hard to melt into the crowd in China without being noticed.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

turbotyphoon69 said:


> So why dont they hate them?


Do you not recall the hubbub over the Taliban blowing up the giant carved Buddhas? They are intolerant of anything not muslim.

I think we catch the most trouble because we represent what radical islam fears the most, a relatively free society. A society that is not only free, but is also primarily rooted in christianity.

If the US were to fall tomorrow, (completely unlikely, but lets talk hypotheticals) the muslims would simply shift their attention back to european domination. A feat that would simply be impossible so long as the USA existed do to our undying support of nations who think that we are the bad guys for wanting to destry fundamentalist islam pre-emptively.

They would probably march through Europe first, to expand their empire to its past glory. Without US support this would be very easy, with the only real resistance coming from England, and that would be sparce at best now that most of its population has been disarmed. After taking hold of Europe, they would shift eastward, running right through whats left of the USSR and getting their first real fight with the Chinese.

So yes, they do hate the Chinese. The Chinese simply arent a high priority.


----------

